# Free Segment Calculator



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

I created this for my son's Father-in-law, a new wood turner. I'm a wood carver, not a turner, but I do have a BS in Mathematics…

This is a spreadsheet that runs in MS Excel and calculates the segment length, segment width, and angle of cut for various segments to make a segmented bowl. It requires you to sketch a cross-section of the planned bowl and take a couple of measurements for each segment ring. Hopefully, it's self-explanatory. If not you can email me questions.

I've attached a screenshot of the calculator in "example" mode. If you want a copy, it's free. Just send an email to cwfreaner at att dot net and I'll send it to you via email.

Claude


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

My spreadsheet does the same and additionally calculates the Bd. Ft. of material used in the projects. However, I did not bother with interior radius measurements but added a segment stock width. I used a constant value times the calculated outside radius including waste to determine the segment length. Until the radius exceeds very big dimensions the constant value is accurate enough for the segments. The SS adds a value for kerf thickness so all I have to do is line the segment length up with the sled edge, set my stop in the opposite miter groove and away I go
.


----------

